# Fireman Night Train



## ballwatch

Hi All,

Many of you have been asking for more photos, so I'll do my best to oblige! This Night Train variant on rubber strap will be available on request.

Enjoy!











[column]







[/column]
[column]







[/column]​
_One note- the seconds hand has since been updated to red/black. The white is replaced by red color.

_*See the Silver version here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=511009&postcount=1*


----------



## goffsroad

Holy Cow... That watch is sweet!


----------



## lowbee

That look like a new rubber strap unlike the divers.


----------



## G M Fude

Love that first shot. Can't wait to see one 'in the flesh'.


----------



## sukispop

Hi Jeremy,

Thanks for those great updated pics of the Night Train! :-!

Those are the T100 rated tritium vials, aren't they?

;-)


----------



## TallyHo!

Jeremy,
Do you have any photos of the silver dial variant that you have written about in the past?


----------



## psikat

OMG, this is soooo tempting. When will it hit the shelves?
Why has the crown been left uncoated?


----------



## Guest

Now that we have a Ball Forum I thought I´d move this thread to the new forum. Wish you good luck guys.


----------



## cpenning623

I like the use of all the color vials, great look!


----------



## cpenning623

Another ques....Can someone go into detail on the black coating? Its not PVD, Its something Ive never heard of, do any other watches use it? 

btw, I like the unfinished crown look, it provides some contrast.


----------



## Mirage

Can someone be kind enough to PM me with an AD that will work with me on price for this beauty?


----------



## ballwatch

The Diamond-Like Carbon (DLC) coating mimics the properties of diamonds - it's hard and incredibly scratch resistant. Also, DLC watches exhibit low friction coefficients and even resistance to electric fields.

DLC is now the top coating used in surgical grade tools and industrial tools. A thin DLC coating can dramatically improve the lifetime of those tools.

Here's a link to the full press release posted here on WUS a few months back: https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=358221&postcount=30

Regards,
Jeremy



cpenning623 said:


> Another ques....Can someone go into detail on the black coating? Its not PVD, Its something Ive never heard of, do any other watches use it?
> 
> btw, I like the unfinished crown look, it provides some contrast.


----------



## cpenning623

thanks! This sounds promising. I'm interested in an AD too. Is it even officially out? the release says june/july-but im sure if it was out, Id see many "ball night train review" threads.

Jeremy-The tubes that are on the hour hands, are they two tubes per indice? or are they just more square shaped?


----------



## obie

cpenning623 said:


> thanks! This sounds promising. I'm interested in an AD too. Is it even officially out? the release says june/july-but im sure if it was out, Id see many "ball night train review" threads.
> 
> Jeremy-The tubes that are on the hour hands, are they two tubes per indice? or are they just more square shaped?


It should be hitting dealers here in the next few weeks. The easiest way to find a dealer is by going to the Ball Watch USA website and use the dealer locator. www.ballwatchusa.com


----------



## obie

Mirage said:


> Can someone be kind enough to PM me with an AD that will work with me on price for this beauty?


I know some dealers are taking pre-orders on this one, so I doubt you will find one that would be selling for less than MSRP. And MSRP is quite reasonable for me. I will be getting one as soon as they come out. Like I need another "work" watch.


----------



## Mrs Obie

obie said:


> Like I need another "work" watch.


:roll:


----------



## ballwatch

cpenning623 said:


> thanks! This sounds promising. I'm interested in an AD too. Is it even officially out? the release says june/july-but im sure if it was out, Id see many "ball night train review" threads.
> 
> Jeremy-The tubes that are on the hour hands, are they two tubes per indice? or are they just more square shaped?


Brian is right! The hour markers are our double-sized gas tubes, which have previously been used in the Engineer Hydrocarbon collection. This year, the Night Train and Diver Chronometer will be using the double-sized tubes as well.

The Night Train is not yet released but is expected this month.

Regards,
Jeremy


----------



## dlafalce

Jeremy what is the story on the crown...coated or not? Thanks


----------



## bbqbrew

I cant help but see some similarities in this watch and the new IWC pilots watches. I bet these are a whole lot cheaper too. Both have ETA movements as well. Excuse me the IWC has a "modified" ETA movement.
Chris


----------



## bbqbrew

I was being a bit facetious . I think IWC charges way too much for the non manufacture watches they produce. I know they really rework the ETA movements. But , How much is that really worth? It is hard to look at some of the Ball watches and not feel like they give you alot more for the money. 
Chris


----------



## sukispop

ballwatch said:


> *This Night Train variant on rubber strap will be available on request. *
> 
> Enjoy!


Hi Jeremy,

Is this rubber strap made with Italian rubber, which I've read is more supple than other rubber strap makes, and which also has that wonderful vanilla scent? Also, if and when we're ready to order our Night Train, do we need to specify that we want the rubber strap option, or will our AD be able to switch the strap upon request? Thanks in advance! :-!

The Night Train looks fabulous with the rubber strap, btw! ;-)


----------



## obie

You will need to let the dealer know what configuration you want it, on the rubber or leather strap. Most dealers won't have both in stock, nor have I found an AD that keeps a stock of Ball straps in their cases.


----------



## sukispop

obie said:


> You will need to let the dealer know what configuration you want it, on the rubber or leather strap. Most dealers won't have both in stock, nor have I found an AD that keeps a stock of Ball straps in their cases.


Hi Warren,

Thanks for the info! :-! I had a feeling that the Night Train order would have to be specific, but was kind of hoping that the decision could be made at point of sale, so that the prospective customer could see the NT with both straps, in real life, before making a commitment to either combo. You're right, though...I'm pretty sure that my local Ball AD does not carry any Ball straps in stock, and my AD's store manager has told me that he's already received a bunch of Night Train pre-orders...so keeping the NT in stock will be difficult, at least for awhile. As we've all figured out by now, the Night Train, especially at its price point, is going to be one of Ball's big hits this season. |>


----------



## obie

For the fit and finish, I think it will sell out quickly, at least the initial stock of them, which reminds me, I better call my AD and make sure they have several on order. Hopefully most dealers will either order one of each or add the other strap to their pre-orders. I for one will probably buy it with both straps...

Plus I heard it will be coming out in a white face with a strap/bracelet option as well!!! Sorry no pics of this one yet...


----------



## sukispop

obie said:


> ...I for one will probably buy it with both straps...


:think:...not a bad idea! ;-)



obie said:


> ...Plus I heard it will be coming out in a white face with a strap/bracelet option as well!!! Sorry no pics of this one yet...


Thanks for the heads-up, Warren! :-! Do you happen to know if the white dial variant will still have the black DLC coated case, or will it have the more conventional uncoated satin brushed ss case?


----------



## obie

I believe the white dial will come with the regular ss finish and bracelet.


----------



## bbqbrew

sukispop said:


> Hi Warren,
> 
> Thanks for the info! :-! I had a feeling that the Night Train order would have to be specific, but was kind of hoping that the decision could be made at point of sale, so that the prospective customer could see the NT with both straps, in real life, before making a commitment to either combo. You're right, though...I'm pretty sure that my local Ball AD does not carry any Ball straps in stock, and my AD's store manager has told me that he's already received a bunch of Night Train pre-orders...so keeping the NT in stock will be difficult, at least for awhile. As we've all figured out by now, the Night Train, especially at its price point, is going to be one of Ball's big hits this season. |>


What is the price point of this watch?
Chris


----------



## sukispop

bbqbrew said:


> What is the price point of this watch?
> Chris


Hi Chris,

I believe that the suggested msrp for the Fireman Night Train is $1,399 USD, as posted in this earlier thread:

Upcoming models...


----------



## obie

$1399 for the DLC version, $1499 for the white dialed on either the rubber strap or bracelet...


----------



## groundhog

Well, this certainly helps me make up my mind on my next Ball. Only problem will be getting one here in Canada.


----------



## obie

There are Ball dealers in Canada. Use the dealer locator through Ballwatchusa.com


----------



## kubson

I've had an opportunity to have a look at one of the Night Train prototype, here are the pictures  very nice watch indeed...


----------



## ballwatch

Thanks! That's some great photography there!

One note - the caseback of the final release Night Train will be much cooler. The engraving is based on one of the 'Art Deco' streamliner trains. It looks fantastic.

Cheers,
Jeremy



kubson said:


> I've had an opportunity to have a look at one of the Night Train prototype, here are the pictures  very nice watch indeed...


----------



## imtrbo

Beautiful!! I think I may be wanting that as my next Ball!! 

Wonder what the SS version will look like... Can't wait to see that too!
(I think I might prefer the SS)

PS. This is sooo bad! I just bought the EMII Diver and already I want another!! I N e e d H e l p!!!


----------



## sukispop

ballwatch said:


> One note - the caseback of the final release Night Train will be much cooler. The engraving is based on one of the 'Art Deco' streamliner trains. It looks fantastic.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jeremy


Thanks, Jeremy! That's very cool news...any chance for a "teaser" pic of it? Pleaseohpleaseohplease.... :-d


----------



## sukispop

imtrbo said:


> This is sooo bad! I just bought the *insert watch model here* and already I want another!! I N e e d H e l p!!!


Don't we all, Ty...don't we all? :-d


----------



## scosgt

Are you saying that each minute marker has a blue tube? 60 minutes (including the large 5 minutes markers) plus 3 hands = 63 tubes?
That is freaking awesome!!!

And I just bought another Arabic Chronometer!


----------



## obie

scosgt said:


> Are you saying that each minute marker has a blue tube? 60 minutes (including the large 5 minutes markers) plus 3 hands = 63 tubes?
> That is freaking awesome!!!
> 
> And I just bought another Arabic Chronometer!


You are correct!


----------



## Omegamaniac

Love this watch. This is next on my list no question. Rubber strap for me.


----------



## Kenage

I really really want to see a pic of the alternate "white dialed" version on the St. Stl. I might want this model over the diver.


----------



## sukispop

*a few more pics....*

Hi Guys,

Not sure if you've seen these already...if not, then they're worth a peek. Click on the link below, and scroll down about a third of the way...some nice _irl_ shots, including a wrist shot. These shots probably give the best idea as to what the DLC coated case color actually looks like _irl_. I LIKE! 

Basel/SIHH 2007/Ball Night Train


----------



## scosgt

*Re: a few more pics....*

Of course I am drooling. Are those hands, in the final version, white or metal colored?
They *NEED to be white.*
That is my only gripe with Ball, they put those darn metal colored hands on black faced watches. Almost impossible to read in the day time.
*PLEASE PUT WHITE HOUR AND MINUTE HANDS ON THE NIGHT TRAIN.*


----------



## sukispop

*Re: a few more pics....*



scosgt said:


> Of course I am drooling. Are those hands, in the final version, white or metal colored?
> They *NEED to be white.*
> That is my only gripe with Ball, they put those darn metal colored hands on black faced watches. Almost impossible to read in the day time.
> *PLEASE PUT WHITE HOUR AND MINUTE HANDS ON THE NIGHT TRAIN.*


Hi scosgt,

Here's an excerpt from the description blurb that accompanied those pics--

_"The style of the Fireman is intrinsic to its function, not an artificial add-on. The rest of the design falls in line, representing a modern military timepiece at its best. It is conceived entirely for reliability and legibility, with no concessions made for the sake of style. The matt black dial reveals a white UTC (Zulu Time) window with date warning from 9pm to 3am below, and a date window, *while the white-tipped sword hands clearly mark the time." *_

Hope this helps... ;-)


----------



## scosgt

*Re: a few more pics....*

White tipped is good, all white is better. The hands on the Fireman series are just about perfect for daytime ( and if you look at my pics I posted, I have a bunch of Ball watches with white faces, which I don't generally favor, but with blued hands which are super. White on black is better for us old guys with reading glasses eyes, but blued/black on white also works.


----------



## scosgt

*Re: a few more pics....*

Oh did I mention, I am REALLY a sucker for PVD (or DLC or whatever) black stainless. I have two Fortis Pilot Professionals in PVD. Now if only they would make that Night Train with 20mm lugs, the Fortis bracelets might work.....


----------



## ballwatch

*Re: a few more pics....*



scosgt said:


> White tipped is good, all white is better. The hands on the Fireman series are just about perfect for daytime ( and if you look at my pics I posted, I have a bunch of Ball watches with white faces, which I don't generally favor, but with blued hands which are super. White on black is better for us old guys with reading glasses eyes, but blued/black on white also works.


The hands are quite similar to the regular Fireman models. Only the extreme center of the hour & minute hands and the RR side of the seconds hand is black. The hour & minute hands are white, while the seconds hand is red.

For the white dialled Firemen models, the reverse color scheme is used - white on the inside, black on the outside edge.


----------



## scosgt

*Re: a few more pics....*

That is *PERFECT. No more metal hands!*


----------



## DIRKS

Could someone please explain this feature: "_date warning from 9pm to 3am"?_

_Thanks._
_-Rich_


----------



## CbusRog

DIRKS said:


> Could someone please explain this feature: "_date warning from 9pm to 3am"?_
> 
> _Thanks._
> _-Rich_


I would imagine it's to remind you to not set the date directly between those hours, which can be damaging to the movement.


----------



## obie

DIRKS said:


> Could someone please explain this feature: "_date warning from 9pm to 3am"?_
> 
> _Thanks._
> _-Rich_


Beneath the UTC you will see a triangle. When it is red, it is unsafe to change the date, when it is white, it is okay to change it.


----------



## Guest

I guess this could also help you when you are setting the watch after wearing another for a couple of days. (If you are too cheap, like me, to buy a watch winder.

You know how you fumble around trying to figure out if it is pm or am when you rotate the date disk for quick setting?

I cannot beliieve there is a Ball Forum here. Why is there not one on "that other site"?

This is tool cool!


----------



## Mirage

obie said:


> $1399 for the DLC version, $1499 for the white dialed on either the rubber strap or bracelet...


Can someone PM me with an AD recommendation.

Thanks


----------



## sukispop

Mirage said:


> Can someone PM me with an AD recommendation.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Mirage,

If you can give us your location, perhaps someone here can pm you with a recommendation on an AD within a reasonable drive's distance.

If you live within the greater San Francisco Bay Area, I can make a great recommendation for a Ball AD. :-!

P.S.--Welcome to the Ball Forum! ;-)


----------



## sukispop

FOURFLUSHER said:


> I guess this could also help you when you are setting the watch after wearing another for a couple of days. (If you are too cheap, like me, to buy a watch winder.
> 
> *You know how you fumble around trying to figure out if it is pm or am when you rotate the date disk for quick setting?*
> 
> I cannot beliieve there is a Ball Forum here. Why is there not one on "that other site"?
> 
> This is tool cool!


Hi FF,

Welcome to the Ball Forum! :-!

Yes, I'm all too familiar with the "fumbling" that you speak of. I think that this date warning system is going to be one of those cool little features that many of us may not come to fully appreciate, until we find ourselves in this situation.

I really appreciate the convenience that my winders provide. When my tiny collection grew to three automatics, I finally broke down and bought a winder...then, later, broke down again and bought another winder, a double. Now I only have one automatic at any given time, that is not winder bound, and one Unitas 6497 handwind...and enjoy the simple task of handwinding them, one in the morning, and the other in the evening...just enough "work" for me to feel that my watches _need_ me! :-d


----------



## Mirage

sukispop said:


> Hi Mirage,
> 
> If you can give us your location, perhaps someone here can pm you with a recommendation on an AD within a reasonable drive's distance.
> 
> If you live within the greater San Francisco Bay Area, I can make a great recommendation for a Ball AD. :-!
> 
> P.S.--Welcome to the Ball Forum! ;-)


I live Illinois but do not mind buying out of state.


----------



## teaman

Groundhog, the only Canadian AD is L'oro jewellery with 2 locations in the Greater Toronto Area. One in Vaughan Mills mall and one in Markville mall.

Check http://www.loro.ca/ for more details.

They have a fairly small line of Ball watches as they are relatively new here, but I was told they could order any Ball watch you'd like.

good luck!


----------



## HockeyBrand

Hello everyone! Good luck to all of you in line for getting this piece. Another few weeks to go and around the end of the month is what I am told by the AD.

Groundhog, if you are in Western Canada as well, PM me.

Can't wait as I requested the rubber strap variant. Been screensaving all the pictures posted for the past few weeks!:-!


----------



## Omegamaniac

What's list on the black/rubber combo


----------



## obie

Hmmm, Uh.... It's already posted in this very thread...



sukispop said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I believe that the suggested msrp for the Fireman Night Train is $1,399 USD, as posted in this earlier thread:
> 
> Upcoming models...


----------



## adio923

Just called my AD and am going to preorder the night train asap! The rubber strap looks so sleek compared to the leather strap version. The only gripe I can even make on this watch is the crown not being black as well.

Why is Ball so undervalued and under-appreciated? How does this brand compare to panerai, IWC, etc...?

Thanks for any opinions on the matter cause I'm lovin this forum!

Cheers,

Drew


----------



## obie

adio923 said:


> Just called my AD and am going to preorder the night train asap! The rubber strap looks so sleek compared to the leather strap version. The only gripe I can even make on this watch is the crown not being black as well.
> 
> Why is Ball so undervalued and under-appreciated? How does this brand compare to panerai, IWC, etc...?
> 
> Thanks for any opinions on the matter cause I'm lovin this forum!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Drew


Drew,

I think Ball watch right now has a cult following, and like Panerai. It will be under the radar for a very short time, until the masses, WIS and the general public become aware of the brand, and the quality vs. pricepoint. I think Ball watches have a fit and finish up there with Breitling and Omega IMHO. Of course the price is well below those two brands. I am sure once the brand takes off, we will see the prices rise as well. I hope Ball Watch Company always wants their customers to get an amazingly finished watch at a great price...


----------



## Rebreather

*Pictures of Ball movement*

I know there has been a lot of discussions about Ball's modified ETA movement. Is there any pictures that you or Ball watch can share with us of the various movements used in current models?

Often in watches like Breitling and Omega, they truly decorate all their ETA movements, whether the watch has an exhibition back or not. In the case of IWC, they go one step further and only use an ETA ebauche, but replace most of the moving parts with modified in-house IWC parts and a full decoration treatment. You can tell the difference simply by winding the watch by hand, or adjusting the time on it. Everything is like butter and nothing like an ETA movement.

So without seeing any pictures of all the Ball movement, or explanation of their modification, I would have to reserve my judgement before putting them on the same plane with the mid tier brands like Omega, Breitling, and Rolex. My suspicion is the shock and temperature rating of a Ball is achieved by a movement ring and special oil and not movement modification.

Based on the price point of Ball, which is lower-tier - Sinn would be another good example. "Modification" of movements in this tier is limited to stamping a logo on the winding rotor of a stock ETA movement. Watches in this league are often reliable, and great value for the money. But I would not consider them an Omega or mid-tier. Unless I see pictures that will convince me otherwise.

Remember there is yet another rung of watches even lower than Ball, such as Steinhart, Traser (if you like the gas tubes), Archimede, etc... They can all boast to have the same movement as Ball at 1/3 the price.


----------



## obie

*Re: Pictures of Ball movement*

I know from speaking with Ball Watch Company that they either use COSC or COSC certifiable movements in their watches. I do know they do modify their movements in regards to the TMT movements, power reserve, and moon phase. What is decoration vs. accuracy and movement modification for better performance, I do not know.

The temp rating is achieved by using special oil, they clearly state that on their website. If you also review their technology section, they let you know how shock protection. I assume they use an incabloc type system in their watches, as I don't think you could modify any mechanical movement itself to make it shock resistance without adding something to encase the movement.

And a movement does not make the watch overall IMHO, it is just one portion of it. Fit and finish, case construction, bracelet, dial and hands also contribute to the overall quality. Movements are massed produced by ETA and Valijoux, which many companies use. What caliber of movement and how they add onto it contribute to the overall quality. Basing a tier system based only on movements is flawed. A watch company can stick a high end ETA movement highly decorated into a poorly designed and fitted casement. Because the movement is nice, does not make it a good value. Additionally Rolex is know for making supurb movements, most of which are poorly decorated. I would rather have a well built movement with the money going into the fit of the movement. I could care less if it is decorated when it is behind a solid case back inside of a incabloc system.


----------



## sukispop

adio923 said:


> Just called my AD and am going to preorder the night train asap! The rubber strap looks so sleek compared to the leather strap version. The only gripe I can even make on this watch is the crown not being black as well.
> 
> Why is Ball so undervalued and under-appreciated? How does this brand compare to panerai, IWC, etc...?
> 
> Thanks for any opinions on the matter cause I'm lovin this forum!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Drew


Hi Drew,

Congrats, ahead of time, on pre-ordering your Night Train! :-! I think the rubber strap looks really sleek and cool, too...and, imho, fits the Night Train's sport/adventure looks _perfectly_. 
It's my understanding that, because the Night Train and the EMII Diver TMT(Ltd. Ed.) represent Ball's "first at bat" with DLC coated cases(NT's in ss; Diver TMT's in ti), it was deemed somewhat impractical and cost prohibitive to source DLC coated crowns for these two new models. I also agree with Brian--the uncoated crowns on these models lend a nice contrast and an industrial coolness to them. :-!

I've not handled, nor seen, a Panerai or IWC in person, so I can't offer any real experience comparisons with them to Ball product. Their watches are beautiful, though, and seem to be of very, very high quality...also very, very high are their price points. They both have a very strong and loyal following.

I did, however, get to try on an Omega Planet Ocean, last week, at a local jeweler. The one that I tried on had the orange bezel and arabic numbers on the dial. My wife didn't care for the orange, but I thought it was very cool looking. The salesperson and I tried to explain the importance of the highly visible color orange to divers in "the deep", but my wife just :roll:. Anyway, the PO is a gorgeous watch, and the bracelet drapes very comfortably on the wrist. The divers clasp is one of the best that I've seen. The fit and finish was excellent, but, imho, not any better than that of the Ball product. And, with the particular watch that I tried on, the bezel markers did *not* line up with those on the dial. The triangle centered about a half a tick to the left. I rotated the bezel(very smooth and tight action) to see if I could get it to center correctly...it wouldn't. Not a huge deal, but kind of unacceptable to me, for a watch that's selling for ~$3500. I'm not knocking Omega at all; the PO is a fabulous watch, and *I would love to own one*. I'm sure that this is an isolated issue involving this one watch.

This experience taught me that, as excellent a watch as Omega makes, they're not always perfect...and that, even at their significantly higher price range(than Ball's), their overall fit and finish is not any better than Ball's very, very high quality...again, just mho, which is only worth about 1.125 cents.

;-)


----------



## Rebreather

*Re: Pictures of Ball movement*

Hi Warren,

Great feedbacks, I completely agree with your comment that the watch as a whole - the design, crystal, case finishing, bracelet, movement, dial finish, hands, crowns, brand equity and history, etc... should all be taken into consideration when considering the value of a watch.

My point is more towards "modifications" have many different levels, and it would be unfair to think all watches based on a common ETA design are similar as a result. The effort in movement modification is the one component that is most cost and labor intensive, and most cheaper brands choose to focus on exterior components that one can feel and touch.

If our criteria is a watch that is well build, accurate, and durable, I think brands such as Ball, Sinn, Stowa, etc... fits that bill very well and serve a particular market segment. But until I see the movement inside, I would not escalate it to a leaque of the Omega just because they use the same ETA based movement.

In my experience, you generally "get what you paid for", great bargain are really far and few in between. Watch magazines, forums such as this, and the profit seeking nature of watch companies all ensure we get what we paid for. The only rare exception is the Stowa Marine Original, considering the upgrades, it can easily be sold at twice that price.

And I do sincerely hope the Ball watches would fit into that category. But until I see everything that goes into the watch, I would reserve that judgement.

Do you know if Ball could share the movement pictures of their existing line with this forum? It is always interesting to see what's "under the hood"


----------



## obie

*Re: Pictures of Ball movement*

Let me see what I can do in regards to pictures. Most people don't know that when a watch company orders an ETA movement, there are numerous versions of it on the table when the company arrives. They go from COSC or COSC certifiable, down to relatively inexpensive versions with lower grade parts, and less "hands on" time assembling the movement. All have the same calibre movement, but they will perform differently.

In regards to my comment about being on par with Omega in the fit and finish department, I stand by that statement. If you pick up say a hydrocarbon or EMII and an Omega SMP, I think you will see the exterior build quality the same, or even Ball being a bit better. Take a loupe to the dial or the case and bracelet. Additionally when I wind an ETA Ball Watch, it makes no sound at all, and there is little to no resistance on the crown. The only way I know it is working is when the hands start to move. I already know that Ball Watches use either the same or higher calibre movements as Omega. The SMP has a solid caseback, and as I stated, I could care less if the movement is decorated or not. A dive watch for me is about being rugged, and accurate. If I was wearing a dress watch, then I would want an esthetically pleasing dial, and a nicely appointed movement to be seen through the display back.

Ball does list which ETA movements they use in each of their watches. Again, from handling several Ball Watches and owning Omegas, Rolexs, GP, Doxa, Kobold, and a ton others, the overall fit and finish is on par with several of those companies.

Now when you get into IWC, they build watches in a completely different way, as you stated almost making the ETA movements unrecognizable from their initial looks because IWC takes the time to decorate or rebuild the movements.

Let me see if I can find some pictures. I do own a Trainmaster Heritage, and my photography sucks, so any pic I show will look bad. I will see if my wife can get some shots to show the work they did on the bridge, rotor and screws.


----------



## XTrooper

The Ball Fireman Night Train is *beautiful* and very well become my next watch purchase! 

Geoff: For what it's worth, the orange bezel on my Omega Planet Ocean 45.5mm aligned perfectly so I believe as you suspect that the one you examined was an anomaly.


----------



## sukispop

XTrooper said:


> The Ball Fireman Night Train is *beautiful* and very well become my next watch purchase!
> 
> Geoff: For what it's worth, the orange bezel on my Omega Planet Ocean 45.5mm aligned perfectly so I believe as you suspect that the one you examined was an anomaly.


Hi Steve,

I think that the Night Train would look downright *sexy* on your wrist! ;-)

I appreciate hearing that about your PO. Steve, I gotta tell you...not only did that orange bezeled PO look fabulous on my wrist; *I* felt more ruggedly handsome with it on!


----------



## sukispop

*Price increase for the Night Train*



sukispop said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I believe that the suggested msrp for the Fireman Night Train is $1,399 USD, as posted in this earlier thread:
> 
> Upcoming models...


Hi Everyone,

I spoke with my Ball AD sales guy today, and he told me that he's been getting a lot of calls about the NT, and has taken a bunch more pre-orders for it. He also contacted Ball Watch; they expect to have the Night Train in the U.S. within 2-4 weeks. He was also informed that they've increased the price of the Night Train to retail at $1495 USD.


----------



## cpenning623

I guess since it caught on, they figured the demand would still be there if they jacked up the price. We are all always saying how good of a value Ball is, so I guess this sorta thing would come sooner or later...


----------



## ballwatch

*USA pricing news*

The USD price for the Night Train is now:



[row][column]NM1092C-L1B-BK[/column][column]DLC case / calf strap:[/column][column]$1,499[/column][/row][row][column]NM1092C-P1B-BK[/column]
[column]DLC case / rubber strap:[/column][column]$1,599[/column][/row][row][column]NM1092C-S1B-SL[/column][column]Steel case & bracelet: [/column][column]$1,599[/column][/row]
Global pricing is unaffected. Currency & customs fluctuations in the States necessitated the change.

Regards,
Jeremy Hogan
Ball Watch Company


----------



## TallyHo!

I am still curious about the steel (non DLC) verison of this watch. I hope that pictures of this version will be posted soon. Maybe Jeremy will be able to post some shortly.


----------



## ppatel19

Can this watch be worn whiles swimming, is it Waterproof?


----------



## obie

Yes it can be worn swimming, and watches today are not listed as water proof, but rather water resistance. It is WR to 100 meters.


----------



## smurfe

I wish I had a local AD for Ball. Closest to me is 130 miles. :-(


----------



## imtrbo

smurfe said:


> I wish I had a local AD for Ball. Closest to me is 130 miles. :-(


I live in Australia and I recently had to send my Ball all the way back to Singapore for a warranty repair... I wish there was an AD here... :-(

So be thankful that at least your AD is only 2 hours away, mine is about a 7 hour flight away! :-d


----------



## ballwatch

I have received word that the first batch of the Night Train will be delivered globally by September 28th.

Also, I believe the entire first order for the USA has been preordered by customers.


----------



## sukispop

ballwatch said:


> I have received word that the first batch of the Night Train will be delivered globally by September 28th.
> 
> Also, I believe the entire first order for the USA has been preordered by customers.


That's really great news! Thanks, Jeremy! :-!


----------



## ballwatch

Sorry for the delay, but here it is!


----------



## imtrbo

Oh man I can't decide which I like better!!  er.. Could we have more pics to help me decide please? :-d


----------



## Rebreather

*Name of 24 hr window*

Hi Jeremy,

Has there been any timing as to when (or whether) the 24 hour dial window name will be updated to "Military Time"? Per one of the earlier posting, it appears the first batch will be using "Universal Time Coordinated", while subsequent batches will be updated to "Military Time".

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pathfinder

:roll:I have been after the AD in Houston as to when these watches are going to get in his store. "Soon!"...and he just smile and says be ready to go when it gets here.


----------



## sukispop

Pathfinder said:


> :roll:I have been after the AD in Houston as to when these watches are going to get in his store. "Soon!"...and he just smile and says be ready to go when it gets here.


Think of it this way--your AD just wants you to be able to enjoy your sweet anticipation of the Night Train's arrival for as long as possible! :-d

From Jeremy's recent post, things are lookin' pretty sweet...with a global delivery date of September 28th! :-!


----------



## HockeyBrand

ohman,ohman,ohman! Thanks Jeremy for the picture of the White Night Train! I sold my white face Rolex Explorer II to clear room for this DLC Night Train. Looks like I'm going to have to earn a little more to get the white face one as well!!


----------



## Kenage

Oh sure...now you post a picture of the white faced version after you tell us the entire first shipments are spoken for.:rodekaart

Now I might have to change from the Moon Glow to the white dialed Night Train. It is not fair that Ball keeps making great looking watches.o|


----------



## ppatel19

I have place my order for a Night Train today from Topper in CA.

Looking forward to receiving it soon on rubber strap.


----------



## obie

A little birdie told me that the 1st order of Night Trains should be hitting US soil anyday and immediately shipped out to dealers!!!! Not sure how large the order is, but those that pre-ordered early with their dealers have a great chance of getting one!


----------



## roberev

Great news! I just broke down and ordered one today.

Rob


----------



## obie

That would be why I posted something I didn't know was posted... Working on 8 hours sleep since Sunday... I need to go back to bed...


----------



## sukispop

obie said:


> That would be why I posted something I didn't know was posted... Working on 8 hours sleep since Sunday...


But, no matter how understandably tired you were, you still wanted to share the good news about the Night Train's shipment from Switzerland with the forum members. :-!

That's much appreciated, Warren. :thanks

Now get some well deserved rest. ;-)


----------



## obie

I took a three hour "nap" when I got home and then was on the phone most of the day.. Got to love working for a living. Maybe I will get some rest sometime in the next few weeks, as with a little one on the way, I probably won't get any rest for the next 18 years...


----------



## ronsabbagh

obie said:


> I took a three hour "nap" when I got home and then was on the phone most of the day.. Got to love working for a living. Maybe I will get some rest sometime in the next few weeks, as with a little one on the way, I probably won't get any rest for the next 18 years...


....and you can kiss your watch budget goodbye!!!:-(

(hopefully not)...:-d

Ron


----------



## scosgt

WOW
That white dialed one needs a DLC case!!!


----------



## tabgo

Hi Everyone. Newbie here. Just ordered my Night Train! Thanks to all of you for creating another watch addict.............(I'm not even telling my wife about this one)! :-d


----------



## sukispop

tabgo said:


> Hi Everyone. Newbie here. Just ordered my Night Train! Thanks to all of you for creating another watch addict.............(I'm not even telling my wife about this one)! :-d


Hi tabgo,

Welcome to WUS and the official Ball Watch Company Forum! :-!

Congrats on ordering your Night Train...and it was our pleasure to do our part to help you in becoming a watch...uhm..._hobbyist_! :-!

Now, please repeat after me..._"We are *not* enablers!"_ ;-)

:-d

I hope that you'll drop by, often, and hang out with us! b-)


----------



## GhoulOfTheEast

Just got onto the forum folks - been reading for a few weeks...finally signed up as a member. Thanks very much for your posts...they have been most informative and the photographs just add to the anticipation.

The NightTrain is BIG on my radar and I've been trying to track when exactly it will be available here in Singapore for over a month or so. Wanted to share what I know for those of you in Singapore - *probable* launch of the Fireman NightTrain at the Ball Watch Exhibition this week at VivoCity (http://www.vivocity.com.sg/happenings_promotions.html#watch) organized by Watches of Switzerland. Spoke to them yesterday, but am still awaiting a confirmation early in the week. The LE EMII Diver TMT is expected to be on display. :-!

Wondering if you have any further info on that, Jeremy.

Thanks folks, its good to be here amongst great company! Cheers!



ballwatch said:


> I have received word that the first batch of the Night Train will be delivered globally by September 28th.
> 
> Also, I believe the entire first order for the USA has been preordered by customers.


----------



## Time2watch

Unfortunately, I cannot answer your question, but I would still like to welcome you to our forum. I hope you will stick around and participate with us.

If you do go to that expo, please report in and share with us your impressions. Especially of that TMT!

Make yourself at home, you are among friends,


----------



## GhoulOfTheEast

Thanks very much for the warm welcome Marc. I'm quite looking forward to heading over to the expo next week and will gladly share my observations. As I mentioned, I have been reading the forum for a few weeks and have quite enjoyed and learnt from various threads and I hope I can contribute gainfully to the forum. Just wanted to share a little about myself as an introduction...

Like most people, I've had a string of watches throughout the years - I was quite into watches as early as 10 when I got my first casio digital with a built-in video game (the joy that brought was unparalleled)...I had watches before (mostly digital ones from HK), but this one really got me hooked. Have had many others over the years - none of which are really worth mentioning on this forum apart from their asthetics, which I quite enjoyed then. I've since moved onto more serious watches and am glad to have found this forum with people who share that zeal. Purrrrfect!

I'm currently torn between the Fireman 43mm (Orange numerals) and the Fireman Nightrain (with the balance tilting in favor of the NightTrain...that lume is just brilliant). Will make a call when I see them both side by side.

I'm also eyeing an Omega SMP (the 'vanilla' SMP Coaxial Chronometer / 'Bond' that I've yearned for over 10 years in its previous avatars! Just got to have closure on that!), but that decision is independant of the Ball purchase. I'm not really a Rolex person (as yet, maybe) - I like Panerai's, AP's, vintage Longines' and Omega's, and some Baume et Mercier's. I resonate similar sentiments as a lot of other members on the forum - that of wanting a lot many timepieces, but not having enough $$ to fund the spree!

Thanks again for welcoming me in. Cheers!



Time2watch said:


> Unfortunately, I cannot answer your question, but I would still like to welcome you to our forum. I hope you will stick around and participate with us.
> 
> If you do go to that expo, please report in and share with us your impressions. Especially of that TMT!
> 
> Make yourself at home, you are among friends,


----------



## roberev

I just noticed that the strap in the prototype pics has speed pins. I hope that feature made it to production.

Rob


----------



## GhoulOfTheEast

Folks, just some news to share with those in Singapore waiting for the FM Nightrain. 

WoS has confirmed that the Nightrain consignment arrives this week and will be available for sale on Friday, 28 Sept at the Ball Watch Exhibition at the Vivo City atrium. 

I'm going to be there on Fri/Sat (just to be sure) 

Yay!!! :-!

Cheers!


----------



## imtrbo

GhoulOfTheEast said:


> Folks, just some news to share with those in Singapore waiting for the FM Nightrain.
> 
> WoS has confirmed that the Nightrain consignment arrives this week and will be available for sale on Friday, 28 Sept at the Ball Watch Exhibition at the Vivo City atrium.
> 
> I'm going to be there on Fri/Sat (just to be sure)
> 
> Yay!!! :-!
> 
> Cheers!


Please take pictures for us?? Please???? ;-)


----------



## GhoulOfTheEast

imtrbo said:


> Please take pictures for us?? Please???? ;-)


Will try my best  My camera is too bulky to carry around while shopping ... but the motivation to get those pictures to you is great too...haha. And if I pick up the Nightrain (did I just say that?), I will certainly post pictures. 

Cheers!


----------



## WatchFan1

roberev said:


> I just noticed that the strap in the prototype pics has speed pins. I hope that feature made it to production.
> 
> Rob


On the prototype these were actually too lose and the whole strap wiggled too much. 
Most likely this was a feature only for the prototype so the sales guys can exchange 
straps easy. At least I hope so.....I would actually prefer a strap without quick release pins in this case.


----------



## ohnedich6

I know the Night Train in DLC comes with either a leather or rubber band but what do you all think if it had a SS band? would it look wrong, out of place, or what?


----------



## sukispop

ohnedich6 said:


> I know the Night Train in DLC comes with either a leather or rubber band but what do you all think if it had a SS band? would it look wrong, out of place, or what?


Hi ohnedich6,

I think that the Night Train would look very cool with an ss bracelet, but, to look right, the bracelet would also have to be DLC coated to match the case. And the finishing touch, of course, would be for the crown to also be DLC coated...just mho and 2 bits! ;-)

Btw, Welcome to the Official Ball Watch Company Forum! I hope that you'll visit, often! :-!


----------



## roberev

I've never had a strap with speed pins, so I was rooting for it out of ignorance.

Rob



WatchFan1 said:


> On the prototype these were actually too lose and the whole strap wiggled too much.
> Most likely this was a feature only for the prototype so the sales guys can exchange
> straps easy. At least I hope so.....I would actually prefer a strap without quick release pins in this case.


----------



## GhoulOfTheEast

sys12345 said:


> GhoulOfTheEast, is the NightTrain available for sale only on the 28th Sept? I recalled seeing that the exhibition starts on the 26th Sept right?


Hiya there,

Although the exhibition starts on the 26th, the AD mentioned that they expect stocks of the NightTrain to come in on Thu, and to be on display/sale for sure on Friday. I'm planning to head over on Saturday to be 'doubly sure' :-D

Cheers!


----------



## felder

I think it'd look great, provided it also had a DLC coating. I've got my Night Train DLC preordered, and wish it did come with a SS band. I'm not sure how I feel about the rubber band, and I'm not a fan of leather bands.

Might end up changing the rubber band for a zulu strap.

Hopefully they'll release a DLC coated SS band in the future. :think:



ohnedich6 said:


> I know the Night Train in DLC comes with either a leather or rubber band but what do you all think if it had a SS band? would it look wrong, out of place, or what?


----------



## WatchFan1

felder said:


> Might end up changing the rubber band for a zulu strap.
> 
> Hopefully they'll release a DLC coated SS band in the future. :think:


Military / Zulu strap is actually a good idea, thanks :-!


----------



## ppatel19

I too have received my Ball Night Train on rubber strap today (Oct 27th). I purchased mine from Topper Fine Jewelers in CA. Both Rob Caplan and Andrea were very professional to deal with. The customer service I received was phenomenal. I would highly recommend purchasing your next Ball Watch from them.


----------



## sukispop

ppatel19 said:


> I too have received my Ball Night Train on rubber strap today (Oct 27th). I purchased mine from Topper Fine Jewelers in CA. Both Rob Caplan and Andrea were very professional to deal with. The customer service I received was phenomenal. I would highly recommend purchasing your next Ball Watch from them.


Hi ppatel19,

Congrats on getting your new Night Train w/rubber strap! I went by Topper Jewelers just this past Thursday, and Rob had just gotten in the first shipment of the rubber straps. I may even have seen your Night Train in their showcase. ;-)

Rob and Andrea _are_ great to do business with! :-!


----------



## scottw44

Hey Now:

I use About Time in Southern Cal, and live on the opposite side of the country. I spoke with Rob and agree that he is top notch as well.

But I have a relationship with Steve at About Time and he is also great.

And now we are learning about Vera and her store, and I look forward to reading more good AD reports.

It seems everyone that is a Ball Dealer is great. The other watches in the stores are solid watches and a visit to any of them sounds like it is well worth the trip.

It's nice to read good stories on the web. This group is killing me. I have now skyrocketed to 420 posts. 

Ok, I have to get ready for my other passion, the road bike. Have a great Sunday!


----------



## HockeyBrand

119 Replies 
7,693 Views

I guess this thread and topic takes the cake. At one time when many of us were waiting for the NT's incoming. Someone started speculating which would be the more "successful release of the Basel 2007 showings".

Loving the NT and wasn't sure if I should have steered toward the TMT DLC EII Master. Still that is a great watch! I just love how versatile the NT is appearing to be with every Member making it their own. With countless strap combinations. :thanks


----------



## TomTomz

Is it true that the new night trains will have green tubes vs blue?

has anyone heard of this yet?


----------



## scottw44

Thanx for reviving this thread Brandon. I love my NT!


----------



## WYO

TomTomz said:


> Is it true that the new night trains will have green tubes vs blue?
> 
> has anyone heard of this yet?


I talked to someone from the US Ball distributer today and he said that the next shipments of Night Trains will be in within a couple of days. He said that he thought the new ones would have green tubes instead of blue, but he wasn't for sure.

My favorite color is blue and I was very lucky to pick up a DLC NT off of ebay today. It was bought from a US AD also.


----------



## HockeyBrand

Should be interesting to see what the new version of NT's look like? I just remember that when I was in the market for a Ball Fireman. I googled the images and this gorgeous NT popped up. That was it! The colours of the Tritium tubes hooked me line and sinker.

Here are the current lume colours available (pictures from our esteemed WUS Ball Members)


----------



## HTC

Only had my NT for two weeks, was lucky to find local AD had one in stock. Customer backed out on sale. Found after one night of wear i will be hard pressed to wear any of my other H3 watches. Now if i can only find a factory rubber strap to complete the package.


----------



## scottw44

WTFYO said:


> I talked to someone from the US Ball distributer today and he said that the next shipments of Night Trains will be in within a couple of days. He said that he thought the new ones would have green tubes instead of blue, but he wasn't for sure.
> 
> My favorite color is blue and I was very lucky to pick up a DLC NT off of ebay today. It was bought from a US AD also.


Good for you Mike...glad you found one with the blue...you will love it. And you have two incoming...wow!


----------

